# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  SARMS1 (as for sarms)??

## Testlolblast

Hey, Sil, what are your thoughts on this online store? Are they legit, reputable and safe enough? What can you say about their production?

----------


## almostgone

If you want to direct the question to Sil, it would be better to PM him.

----------


## Testlolblast

> If you want to direct the question to Sil, it would be better to PM him.


Well...fuck it... by the time being I have considered all the pros and cons and I'd say I'm going to choose roids over prohormone and sarm supplements as my gear to stick with in future.

----------

